# Where are you from?



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been wondering for some time now why so many people do not put a location on their profile!  I wonder this because its about the first thing I look for after a read a post.   Am I the only one?  Especially it the post is talking about something local.  :wave: Hello I'm from NE Oregon


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2013)

It is nice to see a location since I tend to answer some questions thinking a person is in the US. Then I find out it doesn't help the person because she/he is in a different country.


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine is easy, its there .


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 9, 2013)

I agree!  I'm always curious about where members live!  Mine is there, too.  Central Oklahoma, just east of the tornadoes!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm an ex-pat dual-citizen. Have lived in Northern Ontario (10hrs north of Toronto) 11yrs; from North Carolina. Have lived all over the U.S. & Alaska; completely identify with my Southern roots. Married to a French Canadian so my current culture is bilingual.  I like knowing where people live; helps me understand their thought processes.


----------



## lsg (Jun 9, 2013)

I just think a lot of us don't wish to put any more personal information than necessary on a public forum.  I was a school librarian for many years; one thing I taught in technology classes was not to post personal information where everyone could see it.  Of course I was teaching middle school kids, but I think those lessons carried over in my life.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine's there too.  I agree, it helps to know where someone is at especially regarding issues they are having (temps: humid, cold, etc) and when someone makes a recommendation regarding suppliers.  I'm in southeastern MI.

Jenny where from in N. Carolina?  My husband and I are planning a vaca this summer and are looking at a couple of places either N or S Carolina.
Ruthie I have an aunt in OK but very northeast of you (Colcord).


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jun 9, 2013)

[/QUOTE] Jenny where from in N. Carolina?  My husband and I are planning a vaca this summer and are looking at a couple of places either N or S Carolina.
Ruthie I have an aunt in OK but very northeast of you (Colcord).[/QUOTE]

My family is from the Piedmont (Raleigh/Durham) but most live on the coast, now. I'd recommend Atlantic Beach. Beautiful beach and if you go up to Fort Macon it's not very crowded. Lots to do and see, or not. North Carolina Aquarium & Fort Macon are must-sees. Morehead City & Historical Beaufort are back across the bridge and to the East. Great food, lots of shops, museums abound. If you go about 15 miles North on 70, to New Bern, there's Mitchell's Hardware. My favorite place to visit. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ancel (Jun 9, 2013)

I also always look, and hope to see, where people are from , just makes it seem more friendly I guess, if you can set a person in place. I'm from Scotland, lived in the US for a while, and now live in Costa Rica.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm in Huntington Beach, California. AKA Surf City. :wave:


----------



## Kersten (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm currently in Texas, but I was born in Oregon and have lived in Washington, Alaska, Tennessee,  Georgia, N. Carolina, Belgium, and Germany (and multiple cities within each) ;-) We are hoping to move to Colorado in the next few years.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jun 9, 2013)

I enjoy seeing where everybody lives. It helps me understand some of the info posted. I can also see why some people don't wish to disclose it. Either way, I love our little community!


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 9, 2013)

lsg said:


> I just think a lot of us don't wish to put any more personal information than necessary on a public forum.  I was a school librarian for many years; one thing I taught in technology classes was not to post personal information where everyone could see it.  Of course I was teaching middle school kids, but I think those lessons carried over in my life.



While I agree with this principle, I do not feel I'm giving out too much info when I say "central Oklahoma. "  I feel even just the state or the nation helps  me understand  others so much.   But it is not enough to "track them down. "


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 9, 2013)

Kersten said:


> I'm currently in Texas, but I was born in Oregon and have lived in Washington, Alaska, Tennessee,  Georgia, N. Carolina, Belgium, and Germany (and multiple cities within each) ;-) We are hoping to move to Colorado in the next few years.



Wow!  You have lived your sig line,  haven't  you??


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 9, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> While I agree with this principle, I do not feel I'm giving out too much info when I say "central Oklahoma. "  I feel even just the state or the nation helps  me understand  others so much.   But it is not enough to "track them down. "



Exactly, many people don't even have their real names!  

Isn't it interesting that most of the people who have responded have their location listed :smile:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 9, 2013)

Kersten said:


> I'm currently in Texas, but I was born in Oregon and have lived in Washington, Alaska, Tennessee,  Georgia, N. Carolina, Belgium, and Germany (and multiple cities within each) ;-) We are hoping to move to Colorado in the next few years.



All my siblings, cousins, aunts, uncles, mom and dad were born in Texas!  I was not.  After a very moves my family landed in Oregon .  That was long ago, and still my parents and my moms brother (and family) are the only ones that left.  I love to visit Texas


----------



## kazmi (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Mine's there too. I agree, it helps to know where someone is at especially regarding issues they are having (temps: humid, cold, etc) and when someone makes a recommendation regarding suppliers. I'm in southeastern MI.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have no idea where MI is, that doesn't explain anything to me, obviously abbreviated.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2013)

Relle - 

MI is Michigan - northwest of Ohio. 

US Map


----------



## Kersten (Jun 9, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> All my siblings, cousins, aunts, uncles, mom and dad were born in Texas!  I was not.  After a very moves my family landed in Oregon .  That was long ago, and still my parents and my moms brother (and family) are the only ones that left.  I love to visit Texas



Oh, man, Texas is ok (it would be better if it had less heat and more rain ;-), but I really miss Oregon (and the PNW). I was born in Klamath Falls, which is actually a lot like where I am living in Texas (hot, dry, and usually brown), but I spent a lot of time in the the Portland area, and many, many years in Tacoma, Seattle, and Bellingham, Wa area. Such beautiful country....*sigh*


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Hazel.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2013)

You're welcome! Now you can study the map and you'll know where you are when you come for a visit.


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2013)

Will I have to row ? :thumbdown:

An Aussie friend lives 2hrs out from Dallas, she always wants us to come over, that's only 4 states away, that's a lot closer than here.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Will I have to row ?



You have our permission to take a plane.


----------



## kristyane (Jun 9, 2013)

Born and lived in France and moved to Quebec, Canada many moons ago with my parents! and love it here !


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 10, 2013)

Kersten said:


> Oh, man, Texas is ok (it would be better if it had less heat and more rain ;-), but I really miss Oregon (and the PNW). I was born in Klamath Falls, which is actually a lot like where I am living in Texas (hot, dry, and usually brown), but I spent a lot of time in the the Portland area, and many, many years in Tacoma, Seattle, and Bellingham, Wa area. Such beautiful country....*sigh*



Western Oregon is also hot and dry in the summer! But cold and snowy for months and months.  We have very long winters.  I'm old now and I ready think heat sounds pretty great!


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 10, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Will I have to row ? :thumbdown:
> 
> An Aussie friend lives 2hrs out from Dallas, she always wants us to come over, that's only 4 states away, that's a lot closer than here.


 
Less than a day's trip from my house, in central Oklahoma.  Lots of people here make regular trips to Dallas.  We'll get together when you come.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Jun 10, 2013)

Deep South Alabama checking in!  Hot and humid here, and today, rainy and thundery.  Alabama has mountains, shore, plains, hills, forests.  Beautiful state!  I have a soap named Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 10, 2013)

lsg said:


> I just think a lot of us don't wish to put any more personal information than necessary on a public forum.



This is the reason I don't. 
I have stated in some threads where I'm from so for me it's not like it's a Fort Knox secret or anything, but I still don't want it out there trolls and the like to see. LOL


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 11, 2013)

Aunt Polly said:


> Deep South Alabama checking in!  Hot and humid here, and today, rainy and thundery.  Alabama has mountains, shore, plains, hills, forests.  Beautiful state!  I have a soap named Sweet Home Alabama.



My sister moved to Alabama last year, it's a long way from OR. I miss her terrible


----------



## Relle (Jun 11, 2013)

Hazel said:


> You have our permission to take a plane.


 
Thank you O great one.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2013)

You're welcome, Ms. Smartypants!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jun 11, 2013)

I live in South Bend, Indiana, which is actually at the NW side of the state! (home of Notre Dame...you know, where Rudy played ball?)  We get lake effect weather, so typically more rain and snow than other areas in the state, but it's been a cool, dry spring so far!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 11, 2013)

If I listed everywhere I lived it would be an awfully long post. For now I'm finally settled in Pensacola, FL. In 3 years, who knows. Lol!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 11, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> kazmi said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's there too. I agree, it helps to know where someone is at especially regarding issues they are having (temps: humid, cold, etc) and when someone makes a recommendation regarding suppliers. I'm in southeastern MI.
> ...


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 14, 2013)

Interesting -1 the only people that responded already have their location listed


----------



## pandasoaping (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello
I am currently in Orlando Florida but I have lived in South Australia and Italy.  Love to travel and I have visited Hong Kong, Mexico, Bahamas, and other Caribbean countries!  Nice to meet you all.
Pam:mrgreen:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Pam,

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to soapland!


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm from Georgia and now live in South Carolina (only 2 minutes from Georgia).  So, I still live in the same area, just have to cross the Savannah River to get back into GA.  I work in Georgia, but it's only a 10-15 minute commute each way.


----------

